# I need a special home



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a BEW frenchie boy who has a small problem of a misalined front bottom tooth. Im approx 11 weeks old.
My breeder doesnt want me to go because of this problem but she already has 4 to neuter and bond so thinks its best i find a loving hom where il get all the care and love i need.
Thats why she told me to come here  she said there are alot of people here that might want to give me the right home possible.
Please contact my me if you would like me to come live with you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish I could say yes


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wish I could have him too as a BEW Frenchie is my dream and obsession.

Do you have any pics of the little dude Frags?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> I wish I could have him too as a BEW Frenchie is my dream and obsession.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the little dude Frags?


This is him at 6 weeks old with a dirty ear from the food bin lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh he is fabulous Frags. I hope someone on here has the room to take him and give him a lovely forever home.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

stunning!

I'm pretty gutted u've given up breeding these beauties (although i understand and agree with all your reasons)

who am I gonna get a friendly giant BEW frenchie off when I want to expand my family?!?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Expand it now and get this boy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> stunning!
> 
> I'm pretty gutted u've given up breeding these beauties (although i understand and agree with all your reasons)
> 
> who am I gonna get a friendly giant BEW frenchie off when I want to expand my family?!?


If I wasn't giving up this would have tipped me over the edge! Can't believe a dental problem in the bews 
If I don't find him a home then he will stay here but it would be easier to find him another home as I only want 1 buck in my group.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it could be from impact to the mouth area while he was still little thats cause a misalignment might not be his genetics


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he is beautiful


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, what a sweetie  looks identical to Kimba at the same age 

Hope he finds somewhere Frags. 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish i could take him, but i have no room here  He is stunning, i hope he finds somewhere frags xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump 
Think the tooth has just had a knock as its sitting behind the top teeth but is slightly discoloured.


----------

